# Neue Gehäuse von Corsair?



## windows (3. Februar 2010)

*Neue Gehäuse von Corsair?*

Hi,
wollte wissen ob es weitere Gehäuse von Corsair geben wird, insbesondere einen Nachfolger des Corsair Obsidian 800D (gefällt mir sehr gut).

MFG
windows


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*

Es wird an neuen Gehäusen gearbeitet  einfach mal überraschen lassen


----------



## schrubby67 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Es wird an neuen Gehäusen gearbeitet  einfach mal überraschen lassen


 
Mal eine Limited Serie cooles *ausgefallenes* *...* Design


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*

oder das Obsidian als Midi Tower  halt für den kleineren Geldbeutel.


----------



## ZeroToxin (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*

oder ein gehäuse mit 10 expansion slots wo mein 4-way sli reinpasst


----------



## windows (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Es wird an neuen Gehäusen gearbeitet  einfach mal überraschen lassen


Sehr gut. Freue mich schon auf die neuen Gehäuse.


schrubby67 schrieb:


> Mal eine Limited Serie cooles *ausgefallenes* *...* Design


Ich würde mich eher über ein Gehäuse verbessertes Obsidian 800D freuen, z.B. leichteres Material, mehr Lüfter und ein günstigerer Preis
Den das Gehäuse wird mein Geldbeutel in nchster Zeit nicht zulassen, vor allem wenn die Fermi Spitzenkarte über 700€ kosten sollte.

MFG
windows


----------



## schrubby67 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*



windows schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Freue mich schon auf die neuen Gehäuse.
> 
> Ich würde mich eher über ein Gehäuse verbessertes Obsidian 800D freuen, z.B. leichteres Material, mehr Lüfter und ein günstigerer Preis
> Den das Gehäuse wird mein Geldbeutel in nchster Zeit nicht zulassen, vor allem wenn die Fermi Spitzenkarte über 700€ kosten sollte.
> ...


 
Das ist aber ein großer Wunsch 
- leichteres Material ( ist teurer)
- mehr Lüfter ( ist teurer)
und dann noch ein günstigerer Preis  *dat geht* ja *garnicht *

aaaaaaabbbbbeeeerrrrr 700Euro für ne Karte ausgeben  schau mal deinen link vom Gehäuse an dat ist aber ein anderes


----------



## windows (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*



schrubby67 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein großer Wunsch


Ja. So kann man es sagen.



schrubby67 schrieb:


> - mehr Lüfter ( ist teurer)


Darauf könnte ich verzichten, viel mir nur gerade eben so ein und ich habe es dazu geschrieben. Mir wäre das Gehäuse mit weniger Unterbrechungen (Ausnahme: Das Fenster an der Seite mag ich) lieber.



schrubby67 schrieb:


> Ähm, da hatte ich mich vertan und kurz an ein anderes Case gedacht. Sorry.
> und dann noch ein günstigerer Preis  *dat geht* ja *garnicht *


Man könnte doch die Backplane weglassen und stattdessen Alumium verwenden und die Vorderseite aufklappbar gestalten. Meine Wunschliste ist lang, aber das Gehäuse ist trotzdem gut.



schrubby67 schrieb:


> schau mal deinen link vom Gehäuse an dat ist aber ein anderes


Ich weiß. Das ist auch ein schönes Case und ich hätte es gern, allerdings gefällt mir das Corsair besser.

Mittlerweile ist das eher ein Thread nach dem Motto:
"Welches Corsair Gehäuse hättet ihr gerne?"

MFG
windows


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*

Es sollte aber so ein perfektes Kabelmanagemant verfügen und auch so top aussehen wie das 800D.


----------



## windows (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Es sollte aber so ein perfektes Kabelmanagemant verfügen und auch so top aussehen wie das 800D.



Also doch ein "Wünsch dir was" Thema.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*

 ist doch gut wenn die wünsche der fans / käufer in das produkt integiert werden.


----------



## windows (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*



LOGIC schrieb:


> ist doch gut wenn die wünsche der fans / käufer in das produkt integiert werden.


Finde ich auch.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*

So wird das produkt auch besser verkauft.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*

Jo, wenn sowas gewünscht wird, muss Corsair ja nur bescheid sagen...

Dann wären sie die erste Firma die das Ultimate-Gamer-Chase herausbringt...

*grübel* da gabs doch schon mal nen Thread hier im Forum alá "Das Ultimate-Gamer-Chase" oder?


----------



## windows (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Jo, wenn sowas gewünscht wird, muss Corsair ja nur bescheid sagen...


Richtig, hoffentlich tun die das auch.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*

Jo das muß schön groß sein wie das Obsidian. Also ein Big-Tower. Es sollte nicht die 280 € marke übertreffen und schlicht bis cool aussehen. Aber auch edel. Und sehr gut geeignet für Wakü sein.


----------



## windows (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*

Ich denke mal bei einem solchen Case kann man nicht über den Preis verkaufen, ich würde mir sogar ein noch etwas größeres Case wünschen.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*

Größer als das Obsidian ?


----------



## windows (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*

Ja, aber nur etwas.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Jo das muß schön groß sein wie das Obsidian. Also ein Big-Tower. Es sollte nicht die 280 € marke übertreffen und schlicht bis cool aussehen. Aber auch edel. Und sehr gut geeignet für Wakü sein.



Zwei Varianten davon wären nicht schlecht...

Ein Wakü-ausgabe und eine Air-Ausgabe mit vielen Silent-Lüftern z. B. BeQuiet silent wings...^^


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*

Ich sage nur: CeBIT


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gehäuse von Corsair?*

och menno  da komm ich nicht hin  Alle hersteller zeigen dort ihre neuheiten... Echt schade.


----------



## exa (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gehäuse von Corsair?*

was heißt hier schade? messen sind doch dazu da?


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gehäuse von Corsair?*

Echt schade, dass ich dort nicht hin komme. Das meinte ich.


----------



## windows (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ich sage nur: CeBIT


Dann kann ich mich schonmal freuen.

MFG
windows


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gahäuse von Corsair?*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ich sage nur: CeBIT




Hätte da ne kleine Idee für euch...^^

Wie wäre es, wenn Ihr eine art Fragebogen zu Gehäusewünschen zusammenstellt, den hier im Forum postet. Ich denk mal da werdet ihr viel Feedback und Ideen sammeln können.... 

Und die Community kann sicher sein, das ihre Wünsche/Ideen auch Beachtung finden....


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Gehäuse von Corsair?*

Blos können wir dann 2 jahre auf die fertigstellung warten.... Da lass ich mich lieber überraschen, was die herren und damen von Corsair sich so ausgedacht haben 

An die Leute die zu CeBIT gehn... bitte viele und ausführliche Bilder machen


----------

